# Hasbean - Noooooooooooooooo!!!



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just popped on to Hasbean for my usual order of some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama pulped natural yellow bourbon and they're not there! What's happened??? I'm not sure I want to live in a world without this bean! What other bean, pulled as a ristretto, tastes of pure caramel?!?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee is seasonal (and speciality coffee might be very small batches)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

roaringboy said:


> Just popped on to Hasbean for my usual order of some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama pulped natural yellow bourbon and they're not there! What's happened??? I'm not sure I want to live in a world without this bean! What other bean, pulled as a ristretto, tastes of pure caramel?!?!


i would go for :

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-estate-washed-bourbon

or

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-pulped-natural-red-bourbon

as great alternatives , albeit slightly different .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-pulped-natural-red-bourbon


That sounds mega


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> That sounds mega


It's amazin!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-santa-petrona-pack

Is a dead link on that page


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-santa-petrona-pack
> 
> Is a dead link on that page


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-pack


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That seems like an amazing deal.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> That seems like an amazing deal.


Cup them after you've cupped the A-F samples.

Bing bing bing!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks Gary - i'll try to type through the tears - strangely enough, i already had the Petrona pulped natural in my basket, and have already tried the other one! I also really like this bad boy http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-washed-red-bourbon

Can't go far wrong with an El Salvador red bourbon. I still remember the one that resembled cherry cola on steroids.

I'm still gonna miss the Brazil yellow... will it make a return?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

roaringboy said:


> I'm still gonna miss the Brazil yellow... will it make a return?


of course , its a staple coffee we get every year.

G


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Cup them after you've cupped the A-F samples.
> 
> Bing bing bing!


I'll order them in for next week


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Have you tried Latin Connection from Coffereal.co.uk ? Unfortunately I can now only drink decaf and I haven't found a good one so far.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

HappyBunny said:


> Have you tried Latin Connection from Coffereal.co.uk ? Unfortunately I can now only drink decaf and I haven't found a good one so far.


never come across them, initial impressions are a great website design though


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

didnt brasil have a bad harvest this year hence amount was down?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

HappyBunny said:


> Have you tried Latin Connection from Coffereal.co.uk ? Unfortunately I can now only drink decaf and I haven't found a good one so far.


That many coffees concerns me!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

There are so many, each individual farm/co-op seems to have been visited by the guy though, dont know why but that reassures me


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

robashton said:
 

> I'll order them in for next week


Snap


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Melted chocolate and hazelnut finish, they sound the business just ordered a couple of bags


----------

